# Going be homeless



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

So I was trying to move. Got my stuff packed, gave away my pets and ready to go. I had a freind in another city said I could stay with them a few weeks and then I was going to go to the local shelter and see if they could help me. However they cancalled last minute and I already gave away my animal and have my stuff ready to go and really cant turn back on this now. I not sure what to do..


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

To clarify, 'trying to move', where to and for what purpose?
Answering this will help answers be relevant to your time frame and area.

Also, maybe there are some wiser members with homeless strategies


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Where were you going?
How old are you?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

with water said:


> Where were you going?
> How old are you?


I live in Cali was trying to relocate somewhere else in Cali and 23



Thomas60 said:


> To clarify, 'trying to move', where to and for what purpose?
> Answering this will help answers be relevant to your time frame and area.
> 
> Also, maybe there are some wiser members with homeless strategies


Its a long story piont is I promised to leave already.


----------



## Elisiko (Mar 11, 2016)

but interesting)


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

is it possible to rent a room somewhere?
do you have a income?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> is it possible to rent a room somewhere?
> do you have a income?


No I dont have an income right now.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> No I dont have an income right now.


if at all possible i would recommend getting any job that you can
be it washing dishes or mopping floors etc
a income is of your 1st priority


----------



## CreepyArcher (Mar 26, 2015)

How much stuff do you have? You said you had pets, so are you good with animals?
My strategy for income _and_ avoiding lack of shelter is to pet-sit or house-sit for anyone in the vicinity. This could solve your immediate problem. If not, sell some of your stuff to get enough cash for a cheap room (internet sales?).


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> if at all possible i would recommend getting any job that you can
> be it washing dishes or mopping floors etc
> a income is of your 1st priority


If it was that simple I wouldnt be in this dilemma


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

CreepyArcher said:


> How much stuff do you have? You said you had pets, so are you good with animals?
> My strategy for income _and_ avoiding lack of shelter is to pet-sit or house-sit for anyone in the vicinity. This could solve your immediate problem. If not, sell some of your stuff to get enough cash for a cheap room (internet sales?).


I have no time for that. I planned on moving sunday and they bailed on me a few days ago. No one wants anyone to babysit/housesit.


----------



## CreepyArcher (Mar 26, 2015)

https://www.couchsurfing.com/places/north-america/united-states/los-angeles
Maybe this website?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I know this is crazy advice, but maybe you can buy any cheap car and live in it for a while? It shouldn't be expensive, but it must have some space, so wagon or minivan is a good choice for that.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I know this is crazy advice, but maybe you can buy any cheap car and live in it for a while? It shouldn't be expensive, but it must have some space, so wagon or minivan is a good choice for that.


I dont have enough for a car


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> I dont have enough for a car


Anyway, don't you have any relatives, that could survive you for some time?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Anyway, don't you have any relatives, that could survive you for some time?


I think that would be his first choice.

I think short of money support or someone close by or know someone close to lend him a room, no one on this forum can help him.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

johnson.han.3 said:


> no one on this forum can help him.


Well, someone with big heart could help him, but that person must live near him.


----------



## OrangeCounty (Jul 30, 2010)

You seem very intelligent. Why are you not working?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Aapprriill said:


> You seem very intelligent. Why are you not working?


All the work is down the hill, car I was using broke down, I was laid off.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Look into programs which seek to help people with both job placement and shelter. I guess I do not live in Cali so do not know the dynamics of your system. But I know in my state there are non profit foundations which are set up to sponsor this exact sort of scenario. 

I definitely think tho you will have to be resourceful and likely go out and seek whatever you can go get within your means and swallow any pride. It can be humbling but it also can help put value to simple concepts like really appreciating shelter and an income. So try and just remind yourself of the silver lining which is nothing is permanent and you can work your way thru it. Also at least look at the bright side of you live in the south (it is generally overall warm). Try and think of it can always get worse and think of hitting rock bottom as you can only go up from there. 

I would look into job placement centers tho. We did not get a back story. But I know that many behind the scene service jobs are fairly easy to go and get. 

I wish you well tho.


----------

